# Its definitely spring



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Are they your horses?


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL Photos!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

mls said:


> Are they your horses?


Not mine, horses bred by Virginia Tech. I swear, I've almost been in car accidents due to rubbernecking at the foals in the spring.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you have permission to take the photos, much less post them on the internet? I realize you are not selling them but I would be mighty ****ed if I found someone driving by taking photos of my foals.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I bet this is what the foal is saying in the second pic "back off or i will poke you in the eye!!!" lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

mls said:


> Do you have permission to take the photos, much less post them on the internet? I realize you are not selling them but I would be mighty ****ed if I found someone driving by taking photos of my foals.


 Why on earth would you be ****ed????? They are admirering the foals, and i take pics of other ppls horse, its not like im goign to jail.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Seeing as the field is bordered on one side by a highway and the other side by a well-populated walking trail, I know I'm not the only one snapping photos. I've never heard a peep from the university about any of the photos I've taken there, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Georgous pictures as usual! The foals seem to be enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, yeah, it had just rained, and the looove to cut up before and after a storm  That little chestnut filly was a firecracker for sure: she was bouncing all over the place.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

What a gret pics!

P.S. I didn't know Virginia Tech breeds. Just curious what's the purpose for them to breed?


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

What awesome action shots of the little foal! 

I myself have had other people stop their cars completely to look at my horses, not sure if they are taking any pictures or not. We live on a very secluded road with very little traffic. As long as they stay off the property, I'm hunky dory with it and actually kind of proud!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Its an ag college, much like A&M. Any kind of farm degree you could want, and a big vet school. They breed horses, cows, sheep, etc. for reproductive education and research. Much of the college is surrounded by pastures of livestock.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

They're very good looking.  Great shots, too. I love the head shot.


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

I like all of your photos. If you don't mind what kind of a camera do you use?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Lizz said:


> I like all of your photos. If you don't mind what kind of a camera do you use?


I just use a Canon Rebel XTi. But I use a big lens.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Gorgeous photos, looks like the foals were having a blast! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

what cuties! great job on the pics!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, those are seriously amazing photographs!! Well done!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I want that adorable chestnut!!

Your photography, as usual, is stunning.


----------

